# E63 tires on E60 wheels



## LeMansX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Will these tires from E63*
Front 8.5x19 245/40R19 
Rear 9x19 275/35R19
*
Fit the E60 wheels of size below without any issue?*
Front 8Jx19
Rear 9Jx19

OEM tire size is Front: 245/35-19 Rear:275/30-19

Reason I am thinking is that I cannot find Run-flats in 19" size. Will they look bad or rub?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

LeMansX5 said:


> *Will these tires from E63*
> Front 8.5x19 245/40R19
> Rear 9x19 275/35R19
> *
> ...


The tires will fit on the wheel sizes that you supplied.

I can check the vehicle fitment, but I would need the year and model of the car you are trying to fit them to, as well as the offset of the wheels.


----------



## LeMansX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The tires will fit on the wheel sizes that you supplied.
> 
> I can check the vehicle fitment, but I would need the year and model of the car you are trying to fit them to, as well as the offset of the wheels.


They will be going on 2010 535xi. Offset of new wheels is ET37 front and ET39 rear. I did a test fitment of just the wheels and it looks fine. Tires is what I worried about. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I would also be concerned about rubbing with those sizes as they are a full inch taller.


----------



## LeMansX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

They have same aspect ratio as M5 tires. 
Front: 245/*40*R19
Rear: 275/*35*R19










So 1" more rubber on these wheel wells.


----------

